# Bolt Action Pen Help Requested



## Karl_99 (Apr 25, 2014)

Can the bolts be rotated after the pen is assembled? If so, what is the process?

Thanks


----------



## Tclem (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes. Unscrew the tip. Get a long thin Phillips head screwdriver and go in through the top. It will work. I've done it several times

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes. Remove the bullet tip and ink refill n spring. Then it's a straight shot thru the length of the pen to the set screw. U need a long skinny Phillips . U will also need twist the primer cap loose to rotate the clip if you want the bolt pointing down. I would try loosening the the cap first. I've only had one cap I couldn't loosen and I wasn't going to resort to pliers .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 25, 2014)

@Tclem looks like I got too long winded n typing lol


----------



## Tclem (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah what tom said since he would
Let me finish typing. :cool2:


----------



## Tclem (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah I'm short winded.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2014)

Karl, just get jewelers screwdriver . . . . . 

Oh never mind I see Tony and Tom beat me to it (as if I had a freaking clue).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks guys...that was easy!
Got a show tomorrow so I think I will bring a screwdriver in case someone wants it turned.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 25, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Thanks guys...that was easy!
> Got a show tomorrow so I think I will bring a screwdriver in case someone wants it turned.


Les was saying that when they are turned around to put loc tight. That is also in the directions due to something or another. May want to invest in a tube. I've turned them and had no problems that I know of but les has done more and better at them than I am


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 25, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Les was saying that when they are turned around to put loc tight. That is also in the directions due to something or another. May want to invest in a tube. I've turned them and had no problems that I know of but les has done more and better at them than I am


I put locktite on the set screw and the bolt handle. I've learned my lessons!


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 25, 2014)

Can someone explain why loc-tite is needed? How do you access the screw with loc-tite?

Thanks


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 25, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Can someone explain why loc-tite is needed? How do you access the screw with loc-tite?
> 
> Thanks


It would require you removing the screw entirely and putting a drop on the threads and putting back in without getting it all over. A magnetic tip screwdriver might be best if u attempt that .


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 25, 2014)

I know someone who was so fed up with the bolt handles coming loose, he removes the cap and places a small drop of Med CA onto a toothpick and goes through the small hole on the top of the bolt onto the threads of the bolt handle.
Never had another on come loose.

Les

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 25, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> I know someone who was so fed up with the bolt handles coming loose, he removes the cap and places a small drop of Med CA onto a toothpick and goes through the small hole on the top of the bolt onto the threads of the bolt handle.
> Never had another on come loose.
> Les



That's good info Les. I always unscrew the bolt handle all the way off after taking the set screw completely out. Adding Locktite to the bolt handle threads, screwing it back into place, then putting Locktite on the setscrew threads and reinstalling it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

